# H&R Springs Modded Jetta 6



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 1999)

The Specialty Equipment Market Association (SEMA) show is held in Las Vegas each year and always has something interesting to see. Whether is it pristine restorations of 60's muscle cars or the latest in tacky fast and furious gear, anyone that likes cars will find something intriguing. SEMA revolves mostly around the American and Asian car manufacturers and European car enthusiasts most often have to look in the wheel and tire hall or H&R Springs booth to find some relief. H&R never fails to please with Ferrari F430's, Porsche GT3's and lots more, usually outfitted with their latest and greatest suspension equipment (and no they didn't pay me to say that). Truthfully though, Roland and the gang at H&R are probably some of the most diehard, dedicated people you'll find with a true passion for cars and, in particular a knack for suspension tuning. So when we strolled through their booth we weren't surprised to find that H&R already had a Jetta 6 on display. What did surprise us though was how much better the car looked with a bit of modding...

*FULL STORY & GALLERY*


----------



## rico_arg (Apr 28, 2006)

:thumbup: :beer: i like it.


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

I'm confuzzled 










Does it have giant Brembos or not?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 1999)

Preppy said:


> I'm confuzzled
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes. They were on the car at the show, but got installed before the first round of photos.


----------



## KahviVW (Feb 26, 2009)

Nice article Jamie :thumbup:

Overall the car has better proportions and looks good with the OZ wheels. I'm not a fan of the rear spoiler, but it's tame for SEMA. The concave and convex lines of the grill, lower bumper, and front body kit seem off and only enhance the odd protruding shape. I like how it looks, but car seems like it's missing something. Great pictures as always!


----------



## steaguejr (Aug 3, 2006)

It looks a lot better. The kit helps a lot with the lines on the car. But the tail lights and the trunk spoiler don't seem right. I hope the gli will be so much better.


----------



## Tarmac Eater (Apr 7, 2001)

Start to look better.

I found more info and pics about this car.

*JONSIBAL - H&R Jetta 6*
*H&R Volkswagen Jetta 2011 Volkswagen Jetta 2.5 SEL*


----------



## AudiVwMeister (Oct 22, 2002)

i wish the front end didn't look so glued on. other than that. very clean. glad to see silver making a comeback. candy white needs a break for a while.


----------



## O_Matt (May 7, 2007)

I like it. :thumbup:


----------



## Zaris (Jun 11, 2010)

It's a good improvement over the base look. I still think it looks kinda plain, but that just may be the color and how I feel about silver... or just the car itself. I dunno. It still sorta bland. Improved, but still bland.


----------



## VDUB MKIV (Jun 14, 2008)

Not to be rude but I really dislike the new look of the MK6 Jetta's, it just doesn't look like a VW anymore, that's just my opinion :thumbdown:


----------



## WiseDubbinVR (Jan 14, 2006)

meh, very nice pictures and article but I do not like it. I thought I might like the new Jetta with a drop, wheels, etc. but no ...


----------



## DEdubberSLC (Sep 22, 2007)

VDUB MKIV said:


> Not to be rude but I really dislike the new look of the MK6 Jetta's, it just doesn't look like a VW anymore, that's just my opinion :thumbdown:


I couldn't agree more. I've driven VW since day 1 behind the wheel and I'm very disappointed with the MK V and VI body styling. Whats worse then the front end looking like its glued on it looks entirely too much like a civic. The designers need a slap and a thumbs down :thumbdown: for lack of originality.

Other then that great article, i dig the paint scheme, and you gotta love brembo's


----------



## massriot (Sep 20, 2010)

actually has an 'aggressive' look to it, unlike the mk5, I think this one actually looks good.
can't wait to see more of them.


----------



## tekameleon (Mar 30, 2003)

Can't wait for winter to be over so that I can get some spacers and lowering springs. SO HOT.


----------



## logicallychallenged (Dec 9, 2005)

Jamie, can the brakes be updated to Brembos and have all the ABS and stuff function without the cluster warning lights staying on? In other words, is this a modification that is simple and doable?

Ps, the graphics are terrible. Rest of the car is ok, except for the tacked on look of the body kit. Obviously this is due to cost cutting of replacing the fascias with alternative part numbers with molded in features.


----------



## thatofinthedistance (Apr 1, 2009)

can you please just re-design the car. The NCC looked nice, and thats what people expected the Jetta to look like, but im not sure if that was Volkswagens original intentions. 
I hope that you can put the MK6 gti front end on it, then it would look much better. This just does not look like a VW. I think it may have something to do with the lead designer. VW switched, or got a new man for the job. Whoever it is needs to figure something else out. 
It reminds me of an A4 meeting a Accord, or Toyota Camry. Horrible. 
German Engineering has always been unique, sporty, and set apart. This car just really blends in with all the other cars now. Sleek front ends, odd body lines, and "aggressive" tail lights. Be different.
Im not getting my hopes up with the GLI cause it wont even be that great. A 2.0T. When VW starts (which i have heard of ..http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5078610-VW-Shows-MK6-Jetta-with-a-VR6-(Jetta-R-Content)& ) then i will get excited. Till then its the GTI all day, and the Golf .:R!


----------



## mal4ugan4o (Nov 18, 2009)

amazing CAR!!!


----------



## I haz cheezeburgerz (Aug 8, 2008)

it should platform share with the golf
since it doesn't, a lot of the aftermarket will probably be real expensive for the jetta, and may make costs go up for the golf as well

or I could be full of s**t

I just can't get behind the new Jetta. They went too far, this time. 
It DOES at least LOOK better than the mk4/mk5 Jetta.


----------



## anthonymindel (Dec 8, 2007)

Very classy,will give nice Audi A4 S a run for their money.


----------



## e_dub (Oct 14, 2005)

This car reminds me too much of a Camry and I hate that.  The old lady next door drives a Camry. :banghead:


----------



## nicoli (Feb 21, 2003)

e_dub said:


> This car reminds me too much of a Camry and I hate that.  The old lady next door drives a Camry. :banghead:


I'm not a huge fan of the new Jetta for a number of reasons, but I certainly don't think it looks like a Camry. :sly:


----------



## Village Idiot™ (Jan 20, 2005)

I think a MKVI GLI may be my next car in a couple of years.


----------



## Remedy (Jan 31, 2004)

An appliance with swag, oh what a feeling!


----------



## GinsterGTI (Jun 25, 2002)

Drive one. They are nice.


----------



## e_dub (Oct 14, 2005)

nicoli said:


> I'm not a huge fan of the new Jetta for a number of reasons, but I certainly don't think it looks like a Camry. :sly:


Where did I say it *"looks"* like a Camry. There's a difference. :screwy:


----------



## O_Matt (May 7, 2007)

e_dub said:


> This car reminds me too much of a Camry


You said this...Which I took to mean you think the Jetta looks like a Camry.


----------



## JWoody (May 17, 2006)

I like it. But I am holding off till I see the GLI. If it looks even close to this I am sold.

-J


----------



## Fantomasz (Aug 15, 2001)

GLI should look like this


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

e_dub said:


> This car reminds me too much of a Camry and I hate that.  The old lady next door drives a Camry. :banghead:


It doesn't resemble a camry AT ALL. Break it down, and there are really no similarities other than they are both 4 door sedans with 2 red tail lights and 2 head lights.


----------



## VertigoGTI (Apr 1, 2001)

It might not look like a Camry, but....


----------



## anonymousracer (Sep 7, 2009)

I think the mkVI looks better than the mkV... the mkV is too short in length, too tall in the middle. The mkVI is better proportioned... I shall call it a baby Audi.  

I would rock a mkVI GLI for sure...


----------



## veedubgti13 (Oct 6, 2008)

*it looks like a.........*

i think its 110% improvement from the mark5 jetta. the proportions are eligant like an audi A4
which obviously was done on on purpose. they had to balance out the fact thqt the interior sucks..
i mean it looks good but the materials are crummy. as for camry remarks and accord remarks
i think thats just regurgitated trash talking that really doesnt make sense. looking forward to seeing
the gli next year.


----------



## Russjameson (Dec 18, 2004)

way better than the MK5.
I think VW definately made a turn for the better this Generation. I actually look forward to seeing the GLI, and hopefully in a darker color. I think the silver doesn't do the lines justice.
I wonder what wheels they are going to put on the GLI.


----------



## windsor96vr6 (Aug 3, 2005)

those wheels are played.....

They should of called RotiForm :thumbup:


----------



## thatofinthedistance (Apr 1, 2009)

i find it comical of how people are saying it looks like/reminds them of a foci, and a camry, and this and that, but saying it looks better than a 5. The MK5 was a great car. The MK4 Jetta is where they messed stuff up at. And I wish that VW would have just done their own thing...a lot of cars seem to look alike, and have that sleek body style. :facepalm:


----------



## Evan1028 (Feb 2, 2007)

All you guys are talking about is the look! Has anyone here even gone out and driven an SE or SEL? I loved the redesign and loved that it was a large small car and is now more of a cross between compact and midsized but the way the car drove on my test drive has made me love my MKV despite my distaste with it's styling! The steering is so loose you feel like you are behind the wheel of a power wheels toy car! I have driven go carts with tighter steering! The ride is smooth but it is incredibly loose, It isn't an unmanageable suspension setup but if you got yourself into a hairy situation, the handling of the new Jetta would definitely let you down! As far as the interior goes, it is greatly cheapened by the cut in cost. I wasn't as concerned with that but if interior is a big part of what you look for in a car you will surely notice the lack of quality materials and over all junky feel of it! After driving one, I feel that my 2010 Jetta SE handles so much better with it's OE suspension and just drives tighter. Yes it is a bit smaller and yes the majority of VW enthusiasts dislike it's styling but it has proven to me that it is in fact the better car. Looks like I am gonna be saving up a few bucks and just modding the crap out of my MKV! 

Hope to look as good as this guys (DUBSESED)


----------



## VW KEVIN G (Oct 26, 2000)

Evan1028 said:


> Hope to look as good as this guys (DUBSESED)


Wow! That's nice!


----------



## sys3175 (Jan 26, 2004)

I haz cheezeburgerz said:


> it should platform share with the golf
> since it doesn't, a lot of the aftermarket will probably be real expensive for the jetta, and may make costs go up for the golf as well
> 
> or I could be full of s**t
> ...


looks BETTER then a mkIV? The only parts of this car which look good at all are the parts design features which are shared. The only problem with the mkIV design are the door jams.. anyone who had ever hit their head on the corner of the front or back door knows what I mean. Compare it to a BMW which has an overall similar look and the door doesn't extend as far vertically so there is no curvature to it. 

I agree. looks better then a mkV.. I can forsee a lot of kits for converting the rear drums on this thing, I don't think the torsion bar is a huge deal breaker since the mkIV's had that as well and still handle well (until you hit a speed bump.. lol).


----------



## Mikey03Jetta18T (Jun 26, 2009)

I think it looks alright. Better looking than the base models. I jusy can not wait and see what the GLI will look like.


----------



## thatofinthedistance (Apr 1, 2009)

that MK5 a few posts up is why i say that it looks better than the VI. I am really interested in seeing what the GLI (2.0T) will look like also, ive heard just the european version? Im not sure how true that is. But I hope that they come through with a Jetta .:R. the R32, or even R36 motor will be plenty of a reason to get this car. And it wont look how it looks now.


----------



## Village Idiot™ (Jan 20, 2005)

Evan1028 said:


> All you guys are talking about is the look! Has anyone here even gone out and driven an SE or SEL? I loved the redesign and loved that it was a large small car and is now more of a cross between compact and midsized but the way the car drove on my test drive has made me love my MKV despite my distaste with it's styling! The steering is so loose you feel like you are behind the wheel of a power wheels toy car! I have driven go carts with tighter steering! The ride is smooth but it is incredibly loose, It isn't an unmanageable suspension setup but if you got yourself into a hairy situation, the handling of the new Jetta would definitely let you down! As far as the interior goes, it is greatly cheapened by the cut in cost. I wasn't as concerned with that but if interior is a big part of what you look for in a car you will surely notice the lack of quality materials and over all junky feel of it! After driving one, I feel that my 2010 Jetta SE handles so much better with it's OE suspension and just drives tighter. Yes it is a bit smaller and yes the majority of VW enthusiasts dislike it's styling but it has proven to me that it is in fact the better car. Looks like I am gonna be saving up a few bucks and just modding the crap out of my MKV!
> 
> Hope to look as good as this guys (DUBSESED)


Does it handle better than a MKIV and will the steering be tighter on a GLI? I had a MKIV GLS and stock, it had more roll than the titanic. It wasn't until after I had it lowered and had larger wheels that it was manageable. I have a MKV GLI right now and with the stock suspension and wheels, it's amazing compared to the MKIV. I even managed to get the rear to slide out on a turn without feeling like it was going to roll over. That's something that would never happen with my MKIV.


----------



## Savageman69tdi (Nov 22, 2007)

I agree i love all the guys bashing the mk6 jetta and have never drove one. I personally love mine, smooth, quite and built very well. Mine handles awesome, actually better then my mk4 did with 225/18s. I think it looks like a baby audi as well and kinda like a bimmer from the side.


----------



## anonymousracer (Sep 7, 2009)

thatofinthedistance said:


> The MK5 was a great car. The MK4 Jetta is where they messed stuff up at.


I agree... the MK5 is not an ugly car by any means. But I can't stand the look of the MK4 Jetta, especially from the profile view(IMO, the way the rear door goes into the quarter panel is hideous)

The way I see the Jetta(at least the last 3 gens)... MK6>MK5>MK4


----------



## drummer4lyf (Sep 16, 2005)

I wasn't to sure on the looks when I checked one out at the dealer but im pretty sure I want one now. Hana its funny you guys say it looks like a camery because that's the first words that my fiance said about it. I was almost tempted to but the 2.5 because almost loaded it was only 23k which isn't bad for a new car. I think ill hold out until
may for the tdi.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

Jamie do you know what motor the GLI is coming with?


----------



## racecrmike (Oct 3, 2003)

VW just got punked. Game over.

http://gas2.org/2010/11/15/first-look-at-40-mpg-hyundai-elantra/

http://www.prlog.org/11051218-the-2...rother-is-the-next-big-thing-for-hyundai.html


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 1999)

ina said:


> jamie do you know what motor the gli is coming with?


2.0 tfsi


----------



## thatofinthedistance (Apr 1, 2009)

racecrmike said:


> VW just got punked. Game over.
> 
> http://gas2.org/2010/11/15/first-look-at-40-mpg-hyundai-elantra/
> 
> http://www.prlog.org/11051218-the-2...rother-is-the-next-big-thing-for-hyundai.html


----------



## scrubsauce (Oct 20, 2010)

it looks like a joke with those ugly vinyl body decals

for the $$$ spent to mod this joke car you could get an A4 premium and actually get some respect instead of a ricer jetta. 

of course the tuner of this obviously did this for the lulz. I'm sure those brembo brakes are really necessary for that 2.5L 150whp engine with rear torsion beam.


----------



## scrubsauce (Oct 20, 2010)

racecrmike said:


> VW just got punked. Game over.
> 
> http://gas2.org/2010/11/15/first-look-at-40-mpg-hyundai-elantra/
> 
> http://www.prlog.org/11051218-the-2...rother-is-the-next-big-thing-for-hyundai.html


I agree, not only is vw lacking performance, they're body designs are UG-LY

nobody can compete with what the asians are putting out, just look at this wicked stance!


----------



## burkedub711 (Jun 26, 2009)

e_dub said:


> This car reminds me too much of a Camry and I hate that.  The old lady next door drives a Camry. :banghead:


looks more like the A4 from the rear to me.








or even


----------



## scrubsauce (Oct 20, 2010)

Don't kid yourself



















Talk about pedestrian cars. :facepalm:


----------



## FreshieMedia (Jul 4, 2002)

I didn't think I would say this, but I actually kind of like it. The front end needs a bit of work, but it's definitely an improvement over stock form. Now if the GLI looks like this and has a nicer interior (GTI-esque) then you might have something. We shall see.


----------



## burkedub711 (Jun 26, 2009)

you might be right scrub :laugh:


----------



## AKdub914 (Jun 15, 2010)

allthough they did sway toward the bmw and audi designs alittle the mk6 almost reminds me of the 09 hyundai sonata but the mk6 is growing on me more and more that i see it modded. stock is a boring design


----------



## thatofinthedistance (Apr 1, 2009)

i just wanna see one slammed, and with a gti front end. then i might change my mind. It looks to much like a jap car. :facepalm:


----------



## racecrmike (Oct 3, 2003)

The problem is that they use the same tired old formula to perk up the look. But this time, the stick-ons look unpolished and tacky. Nice wheels, okay. Huge brakes, to stop such a low power output?? Then, the fact that you have to still live with a cut rate interior and boring exterior. Just seems like they are putting a tuxedo on an ugly dude and still trying to get into the dance. 

The South Koreans seem to be doing it right, and at the right price point, beating VW's sub par offering that was dumbed down for 'the American market'. Yet the other players have upped their game, to sell to those same Americans.. Who do you think will sell more cars?

Look at the new Elantra. Less than $15k base. Multi-link rear suspension, 4 wheel disk brakes. And this is before any add on 'mods'. 40MPG from a decently powerd 'gas' engine too. Very close to a TDI's numbers. Interior space exceeds that of the Nissan Maxima mid-size sedan. Don't forget the 10 year/100,000 mile warranty.

http://blog.caranddriver.com/2011-h...40-mpg-epa-ratings-debuts-new-1-8-liter-four/

http://rumors.automobilemag.com/673...elantra-to-offer-heated-rear-seats/index.html

Have you seen a Chevy Cruze? Looks like a MKV Jetta. Good equipment, interior and price too. Same goes for the Suzuki Kizashi which IMO looks really classy in person.

I'm just sayn' it looks like VW really efd up. What were they thinking? Where is the yet unseen new GLI to save the day?


----------



## selfatvi (Aug 13, 2003)

*haha*

haha nice, i actually saw this car yesterday on a trailer (may have been the day before) and almost took a pic of it with my camera, it was rolling along with a white sportswagen which had some decals and such. Saw it right near Cerritos college at the gas station

Looked good, wish i had taken come pics.


----------



## Aleksandar S. (Nov 19, 2010)

*2011 jetta*

This modded jetta looks awesome, i have a 2011 jetta tdi ...and guys its runs like a dream...its a really good car and if you push it ...you can fell all the power on it


----------



## robin_lantigua (May 10, 2000)

Still an ugly average sedan! 
:sly:


----------



## Los Putos (Feb 15, 2009)

Funny how every new generation of Dubbers gets an older, nostalgic generation's panties in a wad. If some of ya'll feel a South Korean fleet rental car can punk this Jetta, then ya'll should have never considered yourselved "Dubbers" to begin with. Sure Hyundai's on a rise like non other. If you doubt that, take your high teck gadgets and tivo yourself some "Motorwork" on PBS or HD Theater. Funny how Motorweek or any real enthusiast who drives all makes and models for a living can clearly state the new Equus can't compete with its German rivlas despite the $30K drop in price or more. Close, but no cigar. It didn't work for VW to put out a scaled down A8 in the U.S. now did it? Phaeton failed here but looks promising in Chia. At the end of the day, it's all about opinion. And all I know is many people in S.FLA don't have the same oppinion as alot of members on here simply because these new Jettas are selling very well. And how could it not be? Here's a novel idea...if you don't like it, don't buy it, and stop talking smack. Time for haters to drink the BMW coolaide.


----------



## Doctor Meat Does Housecalls (Aug 27, 2010)

veedubgti13 said:


> i think its 110% improvement from the mark5 jetta. the proportions are eligant like an audi A4
> which obviously was done on on purpose. they had to balance out the fact thqt the interior sucks..
> i mean it looks good but the materials are crummy. as for camry remarks and accord remarks
> i think thats just regurgitated trash talking that really doesnt make sense. looking forward to seeing
> the gli next year.


I agree with this. More elegant than the MKV by far. 

The CC is my new favorite, but maybe pushed to a close second when the 2012 MKVI GLI comes out.

Maybe a bit cheap interior wise, but aside from my heated leather seats, which the MKVI is sure to have, the interior of my MKIV is cheap and economical as well. 

That's what I've always liked about the Jetta.

The 2.5, not so much.


----------



## RabbitJockey (Nov 25, 2004)

i love it, looks similar to a bmw in my opinion, i hated the mk5 jetta looked like a total girls car, the mk4 was sweet looking and quite unisex, the mk5 rabbits i loved tho, just not the jetta.


----------



## fflis (Jul 19, 2010)

I still favor my mkIV, I don't like the 5 and the 6 just seems cheap (test drove one a few days back)


----------



## 592058 (Feb 9, 2011)

*Where Can I Find It?*

Can someone tell me where I can buy this body kit? I can find the HR Springs everywhere, love the look of this though. Been searching for it in my free time the past couple days with no luck. A link or multiple link(s) where I could buy it would be REALLY appreciated. Thanks.


----------

